# FP tuning tip



## soligen (Jul 7, 2013)

Just made myself a new FP and had some trouble tuning it.  Although I have limited experience tuning FPs, this is an issue I have not read about, so thought I would post the issue and my solution.

I reviewed this page to refresh me on what I was going for and had the nib looking pretty much like what Brian calls ideal. 

The issue was that when the nib was inserted the feed pressed on it in a way that caused the tines to spread apart. I tried several things to re shape the feed (I wont elaborate the fails), but none had acceptable results until I had an idea.

What I did was partially insert the feed and nib into the pen, then swirl the nib and feed in boiling water to get them good and hot.  I then pressed them home (use gloves - its hot), swirled them some more for good measure, then used cold water to let the plastics re harden.  This worked great.  Basically what happened is the feed formed to the nib without the stresses that were there previously.

I inked the pen and it flowed much better.  About 30 seconds on 12k MM and I have a nice smooth writer with good flow.

The pen is now in final testing.  I have it sitting upright for several hours to a day to test that it starts OK afterwards, then I will let it sit upside down to test that is doesn't drip into the cap.

I hope this helps someone else sometime.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't had to deal with that problem yet, but it's a great tip for when I inevitably will.  Thanks for the idea.

Ed


----------

